
Ask HN: Interesting Online Communities? - juandazapata
I love Telegram. In my opinion it&#x27;s the best messaging application out there; but lately, I&#x27;ve found that a couple of my Telegram groups are just an endless stream of dumb gifs and stickers. Don&#x27;t get me wrong, I love gifs and stickers, but the abuse of them just kill conversations.
This is not a problem with the platform itself. It&#x27;s more a problem of the members of such conversations. There&#x27;s no more arguing anymore, if you want to make a point, just send a funny gif and that&#x27;s it. No more writing. No more discussion. No more thought process beyond `@gif evil laugh`. And that&#x27;s a shame.<p>Jim Rohn once said &gt; You are the average of the five people you spend the most time with<p>So I&#x27;m trying to find an online community that is focused in discussing interesting topics and making new (online) friends. IRC, Slack, anything would do it.
======
exolymph
This is a niche interest that you may not share, but I enjoy this cyberpunk
Facebook group:
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/cyberpunkculture/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/cyberpunkculture/)

I also find that my favorite online communities are really just loosely
organized coalitions of Twitter acquaintances who share certain interests
(e.g. Media Twitter). Tumblr is good for the same purpose. But it's not as
simple as just dropping in -- you have to cultivate your circle.

Slate Star Codex commenters tend to be particularly thoughtful and interesting
people. If you can stand to navigate a WordPress comments section, that's a
good community.

